# yiddish handwriting from 1849



## Schlesier

Hi ,
I have a very old yiddish handwriting. Can anyone tell me what it means ?

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## origumi

Maybe:

1859
Zarić D. B. ?????
?????? L. H. G. B.
TRIA ???

Where TRIA תרי"א could be the Jewish year equivalent to 1849-1850.


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Before "L. H. G." it says "ייקבר", which means "buried."
I would say the last beys on the penultimate line (bet, ב) isn't actually an abbreviation for the person's name, as it says "בן", that is, "son of".

The last word is לפק.


----------



## origumi

Thanks Shlomo. לפ"ק is an acronym for לפרט קטן, that can be written near the year to say that the thousands are omitted, thus we see תרי"א and not התרי"א. So it makes sense.

The B ב in the line before last seems to me as "in". So it's "in year TRIA".

Also: L H G לה" ג" can be a shortened form of להאי גברא = to this man (Aramaic). This Aramaic term has always been used as title of respect, including nowadays in Yiddish speaking communities.

Regarding the year - to correct my previous post, year TRIA is Sept. 1850 until Sept. 1851.


----------

